# Display cases



## Biglou13 (Oct 26, 2007)

HI,

New to the forums here.

I'm looking for display case plans.

My daughter has a collection Franklin Mint dolls approx 3' tall each.

Not tied to any one style.

Your help is greatly apreciated


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Biglou13 said:


> HI,
> 
> New to the forums here.
> 
> ...


Maybe this will help!
http://www.shopsmithhandson.com/archives/may_jun_01/html/major_project.htm
http://www.binkyswoodworking.com/ShotGlassDisplay.html
These I got by typing "wood display case plans" in Google. You will find lots of people wanting to sell you plans but with a little research you can get free plans. 
Good luck on your search.
John


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Biglou13

Here's just one more ( Free Plans  ) 

http://www.routerforums.com/email-router-tips-members-only/6945-free-stuff.html

=========



Biglou13 said:


> HI,
> 
> New to the forums here.
> 
> ...


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Biglou13
> 
> Here's just one more ( Free Plans  )
> 
> ...


There you go, I just learned something myself  
Thanks
John


----------

